# Why??  Way way less access to resale buyers after 1/1/19



## greenmonster (Aug 8, 2019)

Was looking around the DVC site and came upon this.

Effective January 19, 2019, Disney Vacation Club Members who do not acquire their real estate interest directly from the developer will not be able to make Vacation Point reservations at some or all non-Home Resorts.
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...yZ18BDDvKT5y9s1gcfbkpLD-j3jJbty8aAko-EALw_wcB

I'm wondering if it applies to transfers to family or friends that would like to pass on the account to their loved ones.


----------



## greenmonster (Aug 8, 2019)

* I meant 1/19/19 on the title*


----------



## Great3 (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't know about friends, but my understanding is a gratuitous transfer to family member retains original benefits.  I am sure other with more knowledge will chime in.

Great3


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 8, 2019)

You still have access to all DVC resorts. 
The why answer is to force buyers to purchase directly if they want the benefits.  It helps cut down on the competition.  Most developers did it years ago.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 8, 2019)

People who buy resale DVC after 1/19/19 cannot use their points at the new (not yet open) Riviera or at the future Reflections Resort or any other future resort but can use them at the 14 older resorts (at WDW and offsite).  People who buy resale at Riviera will not be able to use their points at any other resort, only at Riviera.  Presumably this is to discourage resales and to encourage direct sales, and it's caused great speculation as to what the effect will be on resale prices going forward, especially for Riviera and future resorts.

Can anyone say "sounds like Westgate"?


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 8, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Most developers did it years ago.


Please clarify what you mean... Are you saying that most developers do not let resale buyers use their points to make reservations at older sister properties within the same system? That's what DVC is saying about future resale buyers for Riviera and I have not seen this before with any other developers. 

As with other business decisions, they are doing it because they can. It's a Disney-wins-and-buyers-lose proposition, IMO. But they can and so they do.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 8, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Please clarify what you mean... Are you saying that most developers do not let resale buyers use their points to make reservations at older sister properties within the same system? That's what DVC is saying about future resale buyers for Riviera and I have not seen this before with any other developers.
> 
> As with other business decisions, they are doing it because they can. It's a Disney-wins-and-buyers-lose proposition, IMO. But they can and so they do.


Yes and no and yes. Most point systems allow you to book resorts in the program they are in on resale. Deeded weeks, not so much. In vistana there is what’s called mandatory deeds which means the week has to be enrolled in the network even on resale. So the point value (star options) those weeks ar assigned are able to be used at other vistana resorts at 8 months out. The other weeks are called voluntary and those lose the benefits of booking in network at 8 months using options on resale. In a resale, the voluntary star options are only able to be booked at the home resort in the season you own. So essentially the riviera DVC set up sounds like a Vistana voluntary deed. You can only book other DVC properties if you buy from the developer. Once it hits resale it must be booked at that resort or exchanged in RCI. It does seem DVC is late to the game I restrictions.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Please clarify what you mean... Are you saying that most developers do not let resale buyers use their points to make reservations at older sister properties within the same system? That's what DVC is saying about future resale buyers for Riviera and I have not seen this before with any other developers.
> 
> As with other business decisions, they are doing it because they can. It's a Disney-wins-and-buyers-lose proposition, IMO. But they can and so they do.



Well, Wyndham resale owners don't have access to their program that allows access of Worldmark resorts.  They originally denied access to Margaritaville resorts but since the distinction of retail/resale goes back 15+ years, there wasn't enough retail owners to keep the resorts filled so they opened up the 2 Margaritaville vacation resorts to bookings 5 months or less.  Wyndham has limited inventory at a few of the margaritaville hotels and resale owners have no access to those.

At the time Marriott started selling Trust inventory 9+ years ago they allowed current owners, resale and retail to "enroll" for a fee.  After that date limited enrollement of foreign properties not initially eligible and enrollment with trust point purchases only were allowed for post 2010 resales.  Marriott at that time stated all new properties would be trust properties only and only available with Trust points.  In reality they have not really been separating the inventory so enrolled weeks owners have been given access.  But since 2010 gaining access to points have required a points purchase that probably averages around $25,000 minimum.

There are other examples.  Basically for the most part developers have been doing their best to chip away at the resale market and removing as many benefits as they can in order to ensure that buyers have to buy retail or pay $20,000+ in order to get the retail perks.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 9, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> People who buy resale DVC after 1/19/19 cannot use their points at the new (not yet open) Riviera or at the future Reflections Resort or any other future resort but can use them at the 14 older resorts (at WDW and offsite).  People who buy resale at Riviera will not be able to use their points at any other resort, only at Riviera.  Presumably this is to discourage resales and to encourage direct sales, and it's caused great speculation as to what the effect will be on resale prices going forward, especially for Riviera and future resorts.
> 
> Can anyone say "sounds like Westgate"?



Disney “cured my add-on itis” for any new resorts they sell with their creepy resale terms of use of the product. DVC was pitched as a “club” of resorts when we bought in 2002 (and legally described that way in our paperwork - probably why they cannot place resale use restrictions on the original 14). We told family members to book a moderate on cash if they want Disney property and steer clear from buying the new DVC resorts.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 9, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> People who buy resale DVC after 1/19/19 cannot use their points at the new (not yet open) Riviera or at the future Reflections Resort or any other future resort but can use them at the 14 older resorts (at WDW and offsite).  People who buy resale at Riviera will not be able to use their points at any other resort, only at Riviera.  Presumably this is to discourage resales and to encourage direct sales, and it's caused great speculation as to what the effect will be on resale prices going forward, especially for Riviera and future resorts.
> 
> Can anyone say "sounds like Westgate"?


My opinion is it will take the resale price of Riviera points down.  Look at Wyndham and Westgate and all those TS systems that penalize the resale buyers.  What kept DVC so high is ROFR and the great treatment of resale buyers. A healthy resale environment props up prices.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Aug 9, 2019)

DVC is very late to the restrictions on resale buyers. We bought direct years ago from both DVC and Vistana.  We would never pay the prices DVC is currently asking for their product and were thinking about a small resale add-on, but with the new restrictions, we aren't.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 9, 2019)

frank808 said:


> My opinion is it will take the resale price of Riviera points down.  Look at Wyndham and Westgate and all those TS systems that penalize the resale buyers.  What kept DVC so high is ROFR and the great treatment of resale buyers. A healthy resale environment props up prices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I may buy in at riviera if the maint fee was low. But then again, booking interval getaways is far more economical compared to maint fees of these resorts. I don’t use the transportation to the parks, I’d take Uber anyway so staying off site is a better choice. But if resale is now going to be priced along with current resales in other networks and still get to stay on property it doesn’t seem like a bad thing. Especially if they have the skyway to Epcot


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 9, 2019)

frank808 said:


> My opinion is it will take the resale price of Riviera points down.  Look at Wyndham and Westgate and all those TS systems that penalize the resale buyers.  What kept DVC so high is ROFR and the great treatment of resale buyers. A healthy resale environment props up prices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Although no one has stayed at Riviera yet (it opens December 16), already one contract has sold at resale, purchased at $188/point, sold for under $130 pp. A second contract reportedly just hit the market, asking in the $170s IIRC - I doubt they’ll get anything near that. And while RR is still in active sales Disney’s not likely to exercise ROFR unless the agreed-upon price is extremely low.

Interesting to watch, since we’re not planning to buy anymore TSs  or sell our BWV.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> As with other business decisions, they are doing it because they can. It's a Disney-wins-and-buyers-lose proposition, IMO. But they can and so they do.



Exactly right but it is not just Disney.  I bailed on Marriott many years ago when they started  "tightening up" their program...

George


----------



## CPNY (Aug 9, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Exactly right but it is not just Disney.  I bailed on Marriott many years ago when they started  "tightening up" their program...
> 
> George


I’m hoping they don’t tighten (screw) up the vistana portion. But it’s marriott. I’m sure they will.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 9, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Although no one has stayed at Riviera yet (it opens December 16), already one contract has sold at resale, purchased at $188/point, sold for under $130 pp. A second contract reportedly just hit the market, asking in the $170s IIRC - I doubt they’ll get anything near that. And while RR is still in active sales Disney’s not likely to exercise ROFR unless the agreed-upon price is extremely low.
> 
> Interesting to watch, since we’re not planning to buy anymore TSs  or sell our BWV.


Well they will most likely be taking back a lot of ownerships. I don’t see anyone paying a lot of money to stay at only one resort. Better off buying resale at one of the 14 original clubs. Then you can at least go to different resorts.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 9, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Well they will most likely be taking back a lot of ownerships. I don’t see anyone paying a lot of money to stay at only one resort. Better off buying resale at one of the 14 original clubs. Then you can at least go to different resorts.


That is my recommendation also to those looking at Riviera.

But if you look at Starwood, the same has happened for voluntary vs non voluntary resorts.  The non voluntary has kept higher values than their voluntary counterparts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Aug 9, 2019)

frank808 said:


> That is my recommendation also to those looking at Riviera.
> 
> But if you look at Starwood, the same has happened for voluntary vs non voluntary resorts.  The non voluntary has kept higher values than their voluntary counterparts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, it reminds me of voluntary vs mandatory. I’m a mandatory owner of a few deeds. People buy voluntary for II trades which trade high. I would be all up for purchasing riviera resale dirt cheap since that resort would appeal to me. I like Epcot and HS best. I don’t need a full week. Just a weekend or two during food and wine festival. I would never pay anywhere close to resale DVC original resort prices for a restricted riviera one however. Most people won’t spend developer price with no chance resale and recoup money


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2019)

Devaluing resale hurts the retail buyer in a huge way.  But people don't see it that way.  There are two ways to look at it, if you think about it.  It makes retail look advantageous, but then the other side is that if you had to sell for some reason, your points will not have the value they could have, if everything was exactly the same for the resale buyer.  It's Disney copying the other timeshare companies, and it's disappointing.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 9, 2019)

Riviera’s dues are high and the point chart is inflated, too, and then you add in the use restrictions if sold or bought resale and blech.  Buying one of the original 14 DVC’s without the use restrictions is more attractive to me (the ones that are deeded based on being in a “club” without use restrictions if resold).


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 9, 2019)

greenmonster said:


> Was looking around the DVC site and came upon this....
> 
> I'm wondering if it applies to transfers to family or friends that would like to pass on the account to their loved ones.



*****
You may transfer to immediate family members only and have to go through the ROFR process with DVC (but they do not exercise their ROFR in these cases) and also have to redeed.  You cannot transfer to friends.  You can perhaps do private sale to friends, but then again DVC can exercise their ROFR.
***


littlestar said:


> Riviera’s dues are high and the point chart is inflated, too, and then you add in the use restrictions if sold or bought resale and blech.  Buying one of the original 14 DVC’s without the use restrictions is more attractive to me (the ones that are deeded based on being in a “club” without use restrictions if resold).



I purchased two 100 point contracts at Riveria.  Sold my Saratoga Springs and a small BoardWalk contract for top dollar to help pay for this.  In comparing points charts, it is cheaper point-wise than the Grand Floridian for similar rooms and is almost the same as Bay Lake Tower in some of the "cheaper" DVC times (Adventure Season and Choice).

Some of the 14 "classic" resort contracts will expire in 2042 (Old Key West, BWV and a couple others)....so I'm expecting resale at these resorts to start slacking off.  Who knows what will happen to these resorts.  It is my understanding that if you buy direct at Riveria, in addition to being able to book at the 14 "classics", you will also be able to book at the newer DVC resorts being built. 

The Riveria Resort contract will expire long after I do so this is our legacy to our kids.  They can do what they want with it after we are gone.  Resale value will be higher because many of the classics will either be razed and rebuilt or have gone thru a whole new selling process. 

We did the tour of the rooms that were set up at the sales center at Saratoga Springs.  They are stunning and roomy.  The studios are great.....a regular bed, a small murphy bed the pulls out from under the TV and a full size murphy bed that comes out of the wall and goes right over the couch and coffee table.  A wonderful thing compared to the pull-out sofas that always give me a hard time!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 10, 2019)

littlestar said:


> Riviera’s dues are high and the point chart is inflated, too, and then you add in the use restrictions if sold or bought resale and blech.  Buying one of the original 14 DVC’s without the use restrictions is more attractive to me (the ones that are deeded based on being in a “club” *without use restrictions if resold*).



Resales at the original 14 DVCs after 1/19/19 cannot be used at Riviera or at any further new DVC resorts (at least one, Reflections, is under construction now).  To me that's a use restriction, although not a significant one until the 2042 resorts drop out of the "club" and leave fewer resorts to swap into.  Admittedly there will be fewer owners to compete with at 7 months as well - but the Riviera, Reflections and newer resort owners will be added to the mix.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 10, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Resales at the original 14 DVCs after 1/19/19 cannot be used at Riviera or at any further new DVC resorts (at least one, Reflections, is under construction now).  To me that's a use restriction, although not a significant one until the 2042 resorts drop out of the "club" and leave fewer resorts to swap into.  Admittedly there will be fewer owners to compete with at 7 months as well - but the Riviera, Reflections and newer resort owners will be added to the mix.


At least the original 14 aren’t held to just their home resort if resale (after 2042 there would still be SSR, extended OKW, Animal Kingdom, Copper Creek, Bay Lake Tower, Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, and Aulani).  Resales at Riviera or Reflections won’t have the luxury of finding availability at another DVC resort last minute if their plans change - maybe this will lead to people using RCI more so at least they don’t lose their points.  Who knows, maybe Disney will come up with a way to “qualify” your resale points on Riviera and Reflections for a large fee - LOL.

To be honest, if I were looking at buying DVC today vs when we bought in 2002, I would have passed on it.  I used to think of DVC as standing above the other brands, but now they are copying their lower competition like Westgate.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 10, 2019)

littlestar said:


> At least the original 14 aren’t held to just their home resort if resale (after 2042 there would still be SSR, extended OKW, Animal Kingdom, Copper Creek, Bay Lake Tower, Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, and Aulani).  Resales at Riviera or Reflections won’t have the luxury of finding availability at another DVC resort last minute if their plans change - maybe this will lead to people using RCI more so at least they don’t lose their points.  Who knows, maybe Disney will come up with a way to “qualify” your resale points on Riviera and Reflections for a large fee - LOL.
> 
> To be honest, if I were looking at buying DVC today vs when we bought in 2002, I would have passed on it.  I used to think of DVC as standing above the other brands, but now they are copying their lower competition like Westgate.



I agree.  We like to talk to people while standing in line and would sometimes tell them how much we liked our ownership and recommend that they look at DVC resales.  We won't do that anymore.  We might tell them to look at renting instead!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 10, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> At the time Marriott started selling Trust inventory 9+ years ago they allowed current owners, resale and retail to "enroll" for a fee.  After that date limited enrollement of foreign properties not initially eligible and enrollment with trust point purchases only were allowed for post 2010 resales.  Marriott at that time stated all new properties would be trust properties only and only available with Trust points.  In reality they have not really been separating the inventory so enrolled weeks owners have been given access.  But since 2010 gaining access to points have required a points purchase that probably averages around $25,000 minimum.
> .



This is mostly true. However, anyone buying a resale Marriott week can still access the other MVCI properties without points, i.e., nothing has really changed, you can still trade to other MVCI properties. There is definitely not a 25k minimum on the points side as one can buy and enroll resale points, and it's not even half of $25k. The points function identical to Marriott direct sold points. 

Just clarifications.


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 10, 2019)

littlestar said:


> At least the original 14 aren’t held to just their home resort if resale (after 2042 there would still be SSR, extended OKW, Animal Kingdom, Copper Creek, Bay Lake Tower, Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, and Aulani).  Resales at Riviera or Reflections won’t have the luxury of finding availability at another DVC resort last minute if their plans change - maybe this will lead to people using RCI more so at least they don’t lose their points.  Who knows, maybe Disney will come up with a way to “qualify” your resale points on Riviera and Reflections for a large fee - LOL.
> 
> To be honest, if I were looking at buying DVC today vs when we bought in 2002, I would have passed on it.  I used to think of DVC as standing above the other brands, but now they are copying their lower competition like Westgate.



It's hard to find ANYTHING last minute at DVC (except Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom).  To be honest, I wish DVC would find a way to clamp down on the big renting companies.  There used to be a "pride in ownership"....I won't go into my deep feelings about this.  Many people profit from this practice.  And DVC, from what I have been able to find, does not seem to go after owners for damages and theft when they are not the ones using their points.  Not painting renters with a broad brush....but there used to be a saying "don't worry, it's a rental" and "don't worry, the landlord with fix it".  

I think, and I may be wrong, that new DVC prospective buyers are much more aware of other timeshares when compared to Disney.  There are so many popping up around Disney.  And there are so many commercials out there about "help me dump my timeshare".  

Although I would not advise anyone to buy DVC unless they have the cash on hand or can do a short term loan at a very low interest rate.  That is what we did with our first purchase in 1997.  It was a real struggle but we paid off our first contract in a year.

And they do have ROFR....since they will not buy your contract from you directly (unless you foreclose on it or don't pay dues or whatever...not sure what happens in that case), you are forced to go to a resale vendor.  And if they want it, they can take it.  So I really don't think they are doing these things to discourage the resale market.  Then again, I can be completely wrong.

I've never been sorry for any of my DVC purchases direct and/or resale.  I DID pay way too much for Saratoga direct.....$90/pt when it wasn't even opened yet.  But we used those points for BoardWalk stays for many, many years and two trips to Aulani.  We never stayed at Saratoga.  But since it is getting harder to change resorts at 7 months, I am glad we sold those points (for $102/point) to buy Riviera.  We used those points for close to 15 years maybe more (can't remember what year we bought).  But I think those days may be over.  If the bubble bursts, I may have to snatch up some small contracts here and there.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 10, 2019)

My sister in law wants me to buy DVC. Can’t she just be happy with Marriott?  LOL. I kind of want Riviera! The skylink to Epcot and HS looks great


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> My sister in law wants me to buy DVC. Can’t she just be happy with Marriott?  LOL. I kind of want Riviera! The skylink to Epcot and HS looks great


She wants you to buy DVC so she can freeload?  Why doesn't she buy and take you instead of the reverse?


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> She wants you to buy DVC so she can freeload?  Why doesn't she buy and take you instead of the reverse?


It’s more of a joke because I have vistana and She loves Disney lol. More of a “geeez why can’t one of these timeshares you keep buying be a DVC one?!” My SIL and brother need to be more freeloading. They are too giving sometimes. Every time I take them they buy my park tickets so it works out.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> It’s more of a joke because I have vistana and She loves Disney lol. More of a “geeez why can’t one of these timeshares you keep buying be a DVC one?!” My SIL and brother need to be more freeloading. They are too giving sometimes. Every time I take them they buy my park tickets so it works out.


I figured but you never know.  That's where we are, we book and invite people on our dime because we can, our way of giving back.  I had 10 units at Grande ocean this summer, we'll have more next year.  OTOH, I've seen lot's of examples where it wasn't amicable.  There is a lot of dysfunction out there and it seems to be more with Disney than in most areas.  I've seen people provide the accommodations and have guests upset they weren't buying their tickets and food.  I've seen family members EXPECT to go for free even when the owner was not going.  I've seen lots of people invite themselves (usually for free) when it wasn't appropriate.  This knowledge going in can some some people a lot of emotion where applicable.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I figured but you never know.  That's where we are, we book and invite people on our dime because we can, our way of giving back.  I had 10 units at Grande ocean this summer, we'll have more next year.  OTOH, I've seen lot's of examples where it wasn't amicable.  There is a lot of dysfunction out there and it seems to be more with Disney than in most areas.  I've seen people provide the accommodations and have guests upset they weren't buying their tickets and food.  I've seen family members EXPECT to go for free even when the owner was not going.  I've seen lots of people invite themselves (usually for free) when it wasn't appropriate.  This knowledge going in can some some people a lot of emotion where applicable.


I know it all too well! I don’t ask and I don’t expect but it’s nice when the offer is there. This year they are trying to buy their first house so i wouldn’t expect anything. For this trip I did an II getaway anyway and only paid 376 for MGV so it’s allll good! 

I used my Harborside resort week Labor Day week and took a solo trip. Friends invited themselves and I said NO. I want to just go alone and relax without a care in the world and reset. They weren’t happy and I thought that was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I know it all too well! I don’t ask and I don’t expect but it’s nice when the offer is there. This year they are trying to buy their first house so i wouldn’t expect anything. For this trip I did an II getaway anyway and only paid 376 for MGV so it’s allll good!
> 
> I used my Harborside resort week Labor Day week and took a solo trip. Friends invited themselves and I said NO. I want to just go alone and relax without a care in the world and reset. They weren’t happy and I thought that was a bit ridiculous.


At least you found out who your friends are.  I can see asking to go if done appropriately but done in a different manner or to be upset about it is unreasonable.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> At least you found out who your friends are.  I can see asking to go if done appropriately but done in a different manner or to be upset about it is unreasonable.


I agree! Exactly. Then midweek “we checked flights it’s so cheap we are coming” I said flat out, “no you’re not. I’m having the best alone time lol, but if you want to come I’ll help you find yourselves a room cause coming to my room and being all up in my space will Ben chaotic and not relaxing.  Y’all can come next time I book a two bedroom and lock you off haha.”


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2019)

Rick and I booked a one bedroom at OKW for two nights because flying in on a Tuesday was so much cheaper than Thursday.  We had Thursday-Thursday at Marriott's Cypress Harbour. I couldn't believe how much cheaper it was to fly to Orlando on a Tuesday, and that was one reason we bought DVC, but I admit to renting it more than using it.  

Early Magic Hours are tough to do for us.  We don't like to get up that early.  7 AM is 5 AM Denver time, and we are old, so booking Disney for those benefits is really no benefit; however, booking Disney now for the FP+ is well worth staying on Disney property.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick and I booked a one bedroom at OKW for two nights because flying in on a Tuesday was so much cheaper than Thursday.  We had Thursday-Thursday at Marriott's Cypress Harbour. I couldn't believe how much cheaper it was to fly to Orlando on a Tuesday, and that was one reason we bought DVC, but I admit to renting it more than using it.
> 
> Early Magic Hours are tough to do for us.  We don't like to get up that early.  7 AM is 5 AM Denver time, and we are old, so booking Disney for those benefits is really no benefit; however, booking Disney now for the FP+ is well worth staying on Disney property.


FP+ is 60 days out? Is that the same if a non owner rented points through one of the point rental websites?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> FP+ is 60 days out? Is that the same if a non owner rented points through one of the point rental websites?


As far as I know, as long as you have a DVC res number, you get the FP+.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> As far as I know, as long as you have a DVC res number, you get the FP+.


 
I’m struggling with a DVC because I generally want to make reservations for long weeks 60-90 days in advance. Many are saying not much available that close? Generally I’d go fall weekends or December. I try to stay away spring break and summer weeks


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’m struggling with a DVC because I generally want to make reservations for long weeks 60-90 days in advance. Many are saying not much available that close? Generally I’d go fall weekends or December. I try to stay away spring break and summer weeks


 No way would I buy DVC or frankly, any other timeshare, with this plan as the main usage option.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> No way would I buy DVC or frankly, any other timeshare, with this plan as the main usage option.


I think Vistana may work for this. I was able to easily book SVV about 30 days out using StarOptions for Labor Day weekend. It is also much cheaper than DVC.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’m struggling with a DVC because I generally want to make reservations for long weeks 60-90 days in advance. Many are saying not much available that close? Generally I’d go fall weekends or December. I try to stay away spring break and summer weeks


DVC's busiest season for internal reservations is roughly the beginning of Food & Wine through the Marathon weekend. It is almost uniquely ill-suited to what you want.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I think Vistana may work for this. I was able to easily book SVV about 30 days out using StarOptions for Labor Day weekend. It is also much cheaper than DVC.


It's not that there aren't options that may work but rather that there are no options that will work successfully and consistently for this situation other than if you're OK with anything, esp lower rated places, as an exchange or with RCI points and paying the additional housekeeping fees. Even DVC may work at times, there are owners who use it that way.  But availability has tightened up over the years and it doesn't work nearly as well buy DVC for this purpose as it once did.  Plus CPNY already has the Vistana option so it's not buying something new.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> No way would I buy DVC or frankly, any other timeshare, with this plan as the main usage option.


I agree, which is why i struggle with buying any DVC points. However, I do find with vistana availability opens 60days prior because that’s when people cancel before restrictions set in. Also, I’ve seen some good last min interval trades. Not that I ever used interval to exchange. I’d rather book a getaway.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

bnoble said:


> DVC's busiest season for internal reservations is roughly the beginning of Food & Wine through the Marathon weekend. It is almost uniquely ill-suited to what you want.


Correct, which is why I struggle with buying any DVC. But maybe riviera might be good?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2019)

Why would the booking patterns there be any different?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Why would the booking patterns there be any different?


It is because of the way DVC allocated their points across seasons. Because fall is low season, they have lower point requirements so DVC members book this up to extend their points. There really is no low season at Disney anymore.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2019)

No, I get that. I was asking CPNY why they thought Riviera would be any different from any other DVC resort in the busy season of Fall through Marathon.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

bnoble said:


> No, I get that. I was asking CPNY why they thought Riviera would be any different from any other DVC resort in the busy season of Fall through Marathon.


Long term and in general I think Riviera will be more like GF.  Not because it's as popular but as there are a sizable chunk of members that can only reserve there, it may make a difference adding to the inherent demand.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> Long term and in general I think Riviera will be more like GF.  Not because it's as popular but as there are a sizable chunk of members that can only reserve there, it may make a difference adding to the inherent demand.


That’s what I was thinking, but also regardless of availability, it seems like the one resort I would enjoy. Having the skylink or skyway whatever the name is, goes to two of my favorite parks. But yes, I would think because of the restrictions on resale that may make a difference.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> That’s what I was thinking, but also regardless of availability, it seems like the one resort I would enjoy. Having the skylink or skyway whatever the name is, goes to two of my favorite parks. But yes, I would think because of the restrictions on resale that may make a difference.


Thinking one would enjoy it is a big unknown when paying this much for something.  A lot of people are skeptical of the skyway, myself included.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> Thinking one would enjoy it is a big unknown when paying this much for something.  A lot of people are skeptical of the skyway, myself included.


To be honest, I am as well. As a claustrophobic I could just deal as long as we don’t stop. I could always just do what I usually do, Uber!


----------



## Dean (Aug 12, 2019)

Why don't you do a private rental or reduced cash stay for a couple of nights once it opens then you'll know.  Have you stayed at any of the other DVC resorts?  When we stay we drive to the parks.  With the info you've shared I wonder if you'd be happier with BWV or BCV so you can walk or boat to 2 parks.  With my luck I'd be stuck on it for a couple of hours with some mechanical issue.  The other problem with the skyway is it's likely they'll shut it down with weather issues like the boats.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 12, 2019)

Dean said:


> Thinking one would enjoy it is a big unknown when paying this much for something.  A lot of people are skeptical of the skyway, myself included.





CPNY said:


> To be honest, I am as well. As a claustrophobic I could just deal as long as we don’t stop. I could always just do what I usually do, Uber!


Uber and Vistana make a nice combo. 

We are looking forward to trying the Skyliner too. But the recently vandalized, cut cable on the Sea to Sky Gondola in Canada kinda freaked me out. Same manufacturer.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 12, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Uber and Vistana make a nice combo.
> 
> We are looking forward to trying the Skyliner too. But the recently vandalized, cut cable on the Sea to Sky Gondola in Canada kinda freaked me out. Same manufacturer.


Yeah. Vistana and Uber it is as usual lol


----------



## littlestar (Aug 12, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Uber and Vistana make a nice combo.
> 
> We are looking forward to trying the Skyliner too. But the recently vandalized, cut cable on the Sea to Sky Gondola in Canada kinda freaked me out. Same manufacturer.


I am not getting on the contraption. I am claustrophobic already and afraid of storms/lightning.


----------

